# Ornamentalism in the UK!!



## labelslut (Oct 25, 2005)

Just spoke to Deborah of the MAC Pro store here in London and she said that Ornamentalism will be released on Nov 1st but it maybe delayed until the 4th.  But they're aiming for the 1st.

Prices prices!!

Treasure sets £32
Palettes (both lips and eyes) £27
Brush sets £29

Have fun kiddies!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ohh great!

For the bunch of German girls here!

Ornamentalism will be in Berlin on November 8th!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! That's pretty fast! I'm glad for you guys! I'm looking forward to some killer FOTDs from our European ladies!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Wow! That's pretty fast! I'm glad for you guys! I'm looking forward to some killer FOTDs from our European ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I hope that I'm in the city to purchase my stuff when it'll be realeased because I'm about to visit a friend around the release date!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Woohoo.  I'm liking those prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got a palette en route from E-bay as I'm so impatient.  But I expected the brush sets to cost much more.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Ehh?! at those prices because i was told at the counter today -

Eye pallette - £24
Brush sets - £39

What's going on!?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 25, 2005)

I was told by head office that it would be out on the 3rd and that

eye & lip palettes £29
brush sets £39
tresure sets £24

Why have we all got different info?


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I can say, brush sets in Germany are €50 and palettes are €36!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm don't know why we've got different prices. There's really big differences between them aswell!

Hikaru-chan - our prices look like they've just been mixed up as we've both got a £39 and a £24


----------



## labelslut (Oct 25, 2005)

That's really weird...but seriously that is the info that I got from the Pro store...but Hikaru-chan's prices sounds a bit more like it...whatever the case, I'm just getting the eyeshadow palettes (all three of them).


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Arse, just when I thought I could get more than one brush set too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, Christmas is approaching, and where there's a will there's a way


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 25, 2005)

ARGH! Those are totally different from last years prices:S And i would expect the treasures to be less than £30 since they are $30 in america. *hits mac*:'(


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_ARGH! Those are totally different from last years prices:S And i would expect the treasures to be less than £30 since they are $30 in america. *hits mac*:'(_

 
Ditto. If they are £30 or more here I won't buy them on principle! That's just outrageous. I'd rather beg someone for a CP than pay that.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Ditto. If they are £30 or more here I won't buy them on principle! That's just outrageous. I'd rather beg someone for a CP than pay that._

 
I thought I already offered, but i'll cp whatever you want


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 26, 2005)

i just rang harvey nics in leeds and a very confused MA told me the brush sets were £39, and the oalettes £29.  Hope that adds to the confusion.

ridiculous prices compared to what the retail price in the US is, and if that wasn't US ebay prices are completely elavated too


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 26, 2005)

Well that's even more ridiculous because i asked in Harvey Nichols in LEEDS yesterday aswell!!! Looks like it's definetly £39 for the brush sets and i got told £24 for eye pallettes but by the looks of things it's most definetly the more expensive price of £29 as usual.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2005)

Gawd I can't believe all this confussion over the prices, not that it isn't stupid enough that it cost so much more than in America but they can't even get the price right when asked.
I didn't ask for cost but did ask about release date and was told november 3rd.

Wish I was back in America at the moment so I could get them there, I was over there recently and couldn't believe how much make up I got for such little cost, I always knew that it was so much cheaper over there, but when it came to buying items it really made me relise how much more I could get over there for my money


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Ditto. If they are £30 or more here I won't buy them on principle! That's just outrageous. I'd rather beg someone for a CP than pay that._

 
ita. and say it is over £30, £11 x 2 is £22, and a lipglass mini mini for £10 + is outrageous, when we could buy a full sized one for £10.50. Fair enough one of the 2 lipsticks is LE, but still not worth that price.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 26, 2005)

Ahh but we're paying for the purse aswell aren't we? but UK stuff always has to be overpriced anyway..!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 26, 2005)

I was sure the lipglasses in the sets are full size. Asked at my counter today and the palettes are deffinitely £29.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It is, but not majorly really. We have 17.5% tax which is outrageous, but it's added to the price, which it isn't in america. It is still expensive, but take a £9 eyeshadow, that would be about £7.67. In USD at today's exchange rate, $13.56, so it is basically the same, the taxes are just way higher, which is what makes it unfair. *hits government*


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I was sure the lipglasses in the sets are full size. Asked at my counter today and the palettes are deffinitely £29._

 

They're not. They're minis


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I thought I already offered, but i'll cp whatever you want  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't sure you were still able. I know things haven't been the best at work lately. I sent you a PM about it on 21st and didn't hear anything so I assumed you'd not be able to.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't sure you were still able. I know things haven't been the best at work lately. I sent you a PM about it on 21st and didn't hear anything so I assumed you'd not be able to._

 

oh really? Damn I must have missed that. Yea I can pick up whatever you need for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's a lot cheaper here


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_They're not. They're minis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sucks, they better not be too expensive.


----------



## leti (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_They're not. They're minis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are they mini?? I thought that they were normal size
could you post a comparison pic to see the sizes?


----------



## stacey sutton (Oct 27, 2005)

Mini?????!!!I hope not....I thought that they were normal size too.but I´m not sure.SOS


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 27, 2005)

I saw a pic of one next to a normal Lipglass, they're definetly mini and looked atleast 1/4 less to me if not more.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to bump, want to make sure before i plan to buy anything, are the Treasures set definetly going to be £24?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Sorry to bump, want to make sure before i plan to buy anything, are the Treasures set definetly going to be £24?_

 
That's what I've been told.


----------



## carolinachiquita (Oct 29, 2005)

I wish the brush sets were cheaper...I was going to get 2 brush sets and 2 eye palettes...I'm not sure what to do now!!

Are they definately out on the 3rd?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 29, 2005)

Ooh i think £24 is surprisingly affordable for a Treasures set which has a pretty purse, 2 lipsticks and a lipglass (even if it is mini) and after much thought i've now changed my mind and want the Olive one rather than the Teal one!


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 3, 2005)

All this stuff is (finally!!) out today guys!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm heading out later today to Brent Cross HOF. The anticipation has been killing me!


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 3, 2005)

my local store is selling today aswell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT i got my eyeshadow palette on Monday as i bought one from US ebay for $30 and i was soooo proud to be among the first consumer owner in the UK. *takes a bow* thank you, thank you


----------



## user2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmm!!

Maybe I'll go to my counter today too although they didn't call me!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay got my stuff today and those are the prices:

Brush set £39
Stashettes £24
Lip Palettes £25
Eye Palettes £27


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Okay got my stuff today and those are the prices:

Brush set £39
Stashettes £24
Lip Palettes £25
Eye Palettes £27_

 
Thanks for posting the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to go and check it all out yesterday or today but I'm ill so will have to wait till next week now


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 4, 2005)

I got the Olive trend pallette!! And i was told the lip palletes are also £27?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I don't think I'll get anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bOOO) But probably I'll get the mini pigments on the holiday set, does anyone have an idea of the price?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I got the Olive trend pallette!! And i was told the lip palletes are also £27?_

 
No they are 100% £25 bacause I bought them all and that's what was on the reciept.


----------



## user2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ornamentalism is going crazy over here!!!

They put out the display the first thing Friday morning and I got there 15 minutes later to get my stuff!
I was there Saturday too and all e/s were sold out already!!!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my VV! Argh, I'm not getting anything. I'm gonna wait patiently for Lingerie!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone have a price for the Pearlizers?  Please  US and Uk prices if poss so I can decide whether to Ebay it, or go to a store/mail order.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 6, 2005)

$18.50 iirc, and i think they're £13.50 but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2005)

£10.50 for the Perlizers.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_£10.50 for the Perlizers._

 
Wowser, I thought they would be at least £15.00.
So more added to my list then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 6, 2005)

Definitely £10.50 for the pearlizers  8)  Made a 2nd trip to my fave counter today and bought a 2nd teal Treasures set as well as Pearlette, Luxuriate l/g and thyme eyekohl. Just had to have a backup of Rich Reserve! Lots of stock left at Brent Cross - but it *has* only been out 3 days lol


----------



## user2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Glitziegal, did you read my post about Robbie??

Anyway...I spoke to another girl in another forum and she told me that they got a tiny delivery from the Pro Store and will get the full Ornamentalism stuff in the next days!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Nov 6, 2005)

I think this has to be a first! Pearlizers are £10.50 here and $18.50 in the US, meaning that they are cheaper to buy here than in the US!!!!


----------



## user2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pearlizers in Germany are €17!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 6, 2005)

Jesus jordie! (Scuse my french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Oh my,  I think i'll get one then, i have £10 right now!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 6, 2005)

But are they worth getting..i want all 3 for no logical reason other than they're pretty to look at in the package!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_But are they worth getting..i want all 3 for no logical reason other than they're pretty to look at in the package!_

 
Deffinitely a must have, this time round the Perlizers are really beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 6, 2005)

How do you use them exactly?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2005)

I use my Perlizers on my cheeks but the new ones are such pretty versatile shades.
I've used Ever Opal on my cheeks and as an e/s and Opulent makes the perfect blusher, I haven't tried Pearlette yet.
The older ones from Belle Azure I use as highlighter as they give more of a glow than color.


----------

